# Ju 88A setting off from France, October 1940.



## horseUSA (Dec 4, 2004)

Ju 88A setting off from France, October 1940. Got it from newsgroup, great picture!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice pic! 8)

I have a similar pic of a Piaggio P.108B setting off at night, although I dont know where the location is or where its heading to...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice pic, horse (yours too CC).  
Those spinning props remind me of something else.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Me too 




Dinner plates


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

this's a good one..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 5, 2004)

Good pic, Lanc. 8) 




cheddar cheese said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Something else.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh I get ya... 

Saucepan lids 


Nice one lanc, but I prefer my P.108 pic 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 5, 2004)

Bingo!!  

 Not!


----------



## Adolf Galland (Dec 5, 2004)

then what?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

If it isnt Saucepan Lids or Dinner plates it can only be...

Ugh Nonskimmer you dirty boy 

Does your mother know you look the circular saw blade section of the tool catalogue?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 6, 2004)

No, no, no!!
Sheesh! It's so very obvious!...Cymbals.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

Dont be so ridiculous


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 6, 2004)

I can't help it. It's what I do.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2004)

I understand


----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 8, 2004)

we all care for you Nonskimmer... thats why we phoned these doctors with white coats. They're going to take you to a nice place.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 8, 2004)

Will there be beer and nude women there?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 8, 2004)

NO NO NO! Beer and Nude women is the REASON you're going there! It's the Substance Abuse Unit!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, I hope the doctors have warm hands with small fingers!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2004)

And I hope you like soft beds too - the rooms are nice and padded 
The jackets they give you are a snug fit too


----------



## BC1 (Mar 13, 2010)

No sleeves though - and the buckles are at the back for some strange reason ?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2010)

*cough* Whats with all the dust in here?? Somebody open an old thread?


----------

